# Edge report 8-21



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Well maybe this will beat the where to eat thread but then again, maybe not!!
Went out through Pensacola pass headed towards a dark mass of showers that was close to the allowable fishing area at the edge. Got to 300+ ft of water about 9:30 but had to troll east to avoid the showers. No action and water was green but clear. Around 11:00 trolled back to the west as the showers moved off to the southeast. got up near the edge and at about 340' the bottom became alive. WE marked several areas and decided to troll around these spots. Had one sail jump and knock down the port outrigger but couldn't get a solid hook-up. Had a knock down and hook up on the right outrigger that turned into a 30" shark!! Had 3 other knock-downs but only short hook ups of unknown variety. Had a bill fish after the right rigger bait but couldn't entice a strike. Then about 1:30 the weather radio put out an emergency bulletin for tstorms with winds to 50mph and that ended the fishing. Hooked up with Sidetrack about noon and although I saw maybe 3 other boats, didn't hear from any one else.
So, lots of activity, just not much to show for it.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Just excited there is even the chance to wet a line. Thanks for the report.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Catching fish is just a bonus, being there is what its all about.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

marlinchaser said:


> got up near the edge and at about 340' the bottom became alive.


Thats good news. I've been worried about the deep since our last trip yielded a barren wasteland out there.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the post,sounds like there is hope for maybe some good action. Could you tell if the bill was a white or blue? Any way this post had some great imformation in it. Thanks again. Gene


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Couln't tell Gene. I saw the bill slashing at the bait for a couple of seconds but no knock down. Increased speed hoping to simulate bait trying to get away but couldn't entice a good hit. I'm always torn whether to pull it from the outrigger and drop back or do something else. Any one have suggestions on what works for them?


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

drop back. drop it back 5 or so seconds and pull it and if he doesn't hit it again after a few second, pull it back into the spread.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

BullBoxer said:


> drop back. drop it back 5 or so seconds and pull it and if he doesn't hit it again after a few second, pull it back into the spread.


I agree- I have not had personal experience with this on BM, but inshore when trolling and having the unexplained short drag bursts, have opened the bail on the line and low and behold a sailfish is hooked up. Guessing it is instinctive aftera billfish hits the bait with their bill- if the bait appears to flow through the water naturally like it is injured they are more inclined to eat it. Also, never had a blue hook up personally, but the white marlins that have been hooked have come into the spread and eventually been hooked up after they nailed the cedar plus in the back of the spread dragged behind a large boone bird teaser on more than one occasion.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Drop it back! Billfish try to stun their bait first, plus many other species


----------

